# Lightroom Mobile Collections question



## Jon Busby (Aug 14, 2016)

Having taken my images, uploaded them to an LR Mobile collection they sync to desktop via cc. I'm using Collections created in my iPad when I am in the field.  

I'd now like to create a desktop folder for them within say one of my existing ones such as '2016' Is there an easy way to do this or it just simply drag and drop which I have tried but doesn't seem to work. Maybe I am missing something?

I want to avoid a separate LR Mobile file structure on my desktop. I also need the desktop for keywording which you can't do on Mobile...but lets not go there for now.

Btw I find the upload of RAW files really slow and I'm on fibre optic.

Sorry if I am being a bit ignorant. I'm trying to work out a simple workflow that utilises the iPad for initial easy local upload but the desktop for a more robust file management. 

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 14, 2016)

You can simply select the images and drag & drop them into the folders you want to use, just like you can do with any other images.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 14, 2016)

BTW, you can define any folder on any disk as the destination folder of your mobile phone uploads. Right-click on that folder and choose 'Set as Lightroom mobile downloads location'.


----------



## Jon Busby (Aug 14, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> BTW, you can define any folder on any disk as the destination folder of your mobile phone uploads. Right-click on that folder and choose 'Set as Lightroom mobile downloads location'.


Thank you.


----------

